# A few obligatory pearling pics



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

It's been awhile since I played with my D40, I figured I'd snap a few pics of sexy bubbles...


----------



## mudboots (Jun 24, 2009)

Very nice; I only get to see pearls like that when I do water changes since I don't inject CO2. Here's a pic of about all I ever get otherwise. They are hard to see, but on one of the Nyphoides 'Taiwan" leaves there are a few bubbles. I guess that's one of the drawbacks to NPT.


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

I like compact growth and sexy bubbles, so injecting CO2 does it for me. COme to the dark side, mudboots... It's not half the hassle I originally thought it would be.


----------



## bigstick120 (Mar 8, 2005)

Nice photos, would be even better if you could get a little closer. Zoom in, fill the frame with the pearling plant.


----------



## Trusty (Oct 31, 2009)

Nice pics, would like to see more!


----------



## El Exorcisto (Aug 10, 2006)

bigstick, this is just with the 18-55 kit lens that came with my D40. I'll be able to do a lot better work once I get my grubby paws on a macro.


----------

